# Wood for mag bar



## Bigbadwolfen (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone know a good vendor for longer pieces of cool woods for use in mag bars? The type of dramatic woods you would use for handles but in lengths of around 50-100cm. 
Thanks people!


----------



## Peppie (Feb 3, 2015)

Not really sure what you are looking for but have you tried Bell Forest Products?


----------

